
How can nanotechnology avoid detection from the immune system? - cjgratt
How can the immune system detect pathogens? Could we possibly use this information to stop the immune system attacking nano tech that enters the bloodstream?
======
cjgratt
I'm just wondering for some expert advice as I'm working on it for a project

